
ProtonMail - wamatt
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/protonmail/x/2042790
======
castorio
trust in protonmail is destroyed: [http://www.nzz.ch/mehr/digital/protonmail-
thomas-roth-javasc...](http://www.nzz.ch/mehr/digital/protonmail-thomas-roth-
javascript-1.18339123)

